# saorview through dvd/vhs recorder to tv



## johnwilliams (29 Jul 2011)

quick question
currently we run our tv from aerial to dvd/vhs recorder to tv
if we get a saorview compatible tv can we still use our dvd/vhs recorder to tape (saorview)programs and play on saorview tv or will we have to get a new dvd/vhs player as well

what about the other way round, dvd/vhs recorder(mpeg4 compatible) to show saorview  on ordinary non saorview tv


----------



## SparkRite (29 Jul 2011)

Yes you can, but instead of "daisy chaining" your co-ax you will have to "daisy chain" a scart lead from your STB to your recorder(s) and then to your display. 
NB: this system does not allow for veiwing one channel while recording another channel.

I have just re-read your original post, to do the same as you presently have all devices will have to have a MPEG4 decoder inbuilt.


----------



## Guest125 (7 Aug 2011)

Another solution would be to keep your tv and ditch the dvd/vhs recorder. Get a saorview box like this http://www.tvtrade.ie/saorview-set-top-box-receiver.html plug in an external hd like this [broken link removed] and for a relatively small cash outlay no more crappy vhs


----------



## SparkRite (7 Aug 2011)

caff said:


> Another solution would be to keep your tv and ditch the dvd/vhs recorder. Get a saorview box like this http://www.tvtrade.ie/saorview-set-top-box-receiver.html plug in an external hd like this [broken link removed] and for a relatively small cash outlay no more crappy vhs



Yes that will certainly work, but unfortunately also no more "crappy" DVD playback either!


----------



## alamanda (4 Nov 2012)

*easy*

I have just connected my saorview box via the DVD player and all it took was an additional scart lead. Neither the TV not the DVD player are particularly new - both are around 10 years old. The daisy-chaining goes as follows: antenna cable into saorview box, scart lead from saoirview box to DVD player, then another scart from DVD to TV. Both TV and DVDs work fine (I don't do any recording, mind you). My DVD player has two scart sockets (IN and OUT presumably). If it didn't, I would have to get a scart splitter - in fact at every shop I asked about this they told me I would need a splitter, but it turned out I didn't.
I also rang the saorview helpline, which was totally useless. All they could say was "uuuuhh...don't know....we can't help you/don't deal with any questions relating to your equipment."


----------



## JoeRoberts (8 Nov 2012)

More normal way, assuming your TV has 2 scart inputs is just take a scart from DVD player to TV and a scart from Saorview box to TV.


----------

